#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Volgens de Sunnah bloedzuigen (hijama) Moeite waard om te lezen!!!

## Swoerden

Volgens de Sunnah bloedzuigen (hijama)

http://www.hijamaencupping.nl/28395648


Wat zijn de voordelen van hijama/cupping?

Hijama of cupping therapie reinigt u lichaam van zuurrijke, giftige stoffen (bloedstasis) die in ons lichaam zijn en vermeerderen terwijl wij ouder worden. 
De bronnen van dit giftige afval bevatten:
- de verontreinigde lucht die wij hebben ingeademd
- de giftige stoffen in ons voedsel, water, dranken en huishoudelijke producten
- ongezond voedsel
- medicijnen
- het effect van ziekten en ongevallen
- de toxines van geestelijke spanning, woede, bezorgdheid en depressie.

De bloedstasis vertraagd of blokkeert de toevoer van het veel gevraagde zuurstof, voedingsstoffen, water, mineralen, vitaminen, enzymen, hormonen en antilichamen aan u cellen, weefsels en organen. 
De stagnatie verhindert ook de verwijdering van kooldioxide, metabolische afvalproducten en giftige substanties die via onze urine, longen en huid worden afgescheiden. Als gevolg daarvan kunnen u cellen, weefsels en organen niet op normaal, gezond niveau functioneren en zwak, ineffecint en makkelijk overwonnen worden door ziektekiemen. Dit kan weefsel of orgaan defecten veroorzaken waardoor infecties kunnen voorkomen. 

U kunt daarom symptomen van ziekten zoals pijnen, verdoofdheid, koorts, hoest, maagpijn, constipatie, diarree en hoofdpijnen ervaren. 
Als dit niet behandeld wordt dan kan dit toxische afval leiden naar serieuze, chronische ziekten zoals een verhoogde bloeddruk, zweren, diabetes, arthritis, alzheimer, migraine, hartkwalen, hersenbloeding en kanker. 

Het is een beetje hetzelfde als je radiator doorspoelen. Het moet gebeuren voordat je auto oververhit raakt en er schade is. In het kort gezegd, het is beter om je lichaam te helpen om zichzelf te genezen-Geen chemische geneesmiddelen, geen behandelingen in ziekenhuizen en bovenal geen operaties! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wanneer kan je hijama/cupping uitvoeren? 


Abu Hurairah (RA) vertelde dat de boodschapper (SAWS) zei, als je hijama/cupping ondergaat op de 17e, 19e of de 21e dag (islamitische kalender) dan zal het een genezing zijn voor iedere ziekte. (Saheeh Sunan Abi Dawud (3861).


Het is overgeleverd dat Ibn 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) zei, dat de profeet (SAWS) heeft gezegd: "Hijamah op een lege maag is beter, en er is genezing en zegening erin; het versterkt de 'Aql (hersenen, verstand) en het geheugen. Verricht dus hijama met de zegening van Allah op donderdagen en blijf weg van hijama op woensdagen, vrijdagen, zaterdagen en zondagen, en verricht hijama op maandagen en dinsdagen, want dat is de dag waarop Allah Ayyoeb (A.S)
ontdeed van zijn beproeving en Hij trof hem met de beproeving op een woensdag. Dus geen melaatsheid (d.w.z. lepra) begint behalve op een woensdag of de nacht van woensdag."
(Overgeleverd door Ibn Maadjah, 3487, Geclassificeerd als sahieh door Sheikh al-Albaani in al-Silsilah as-Sah'ieh'ah, 766).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bij klachten of preventief?

Hijama (cupping) verwijdert dode bloed cellen en toxines uit het cardiovasculaire systeem. Het is een beetje hetzelfde als je radiotor door spoelen. Het is beter om dit preventief te doen. 
Maar mocht er al schade zijn dan heeft onze profeet (SAWS) aangegeven dat deze therapie- met de wil van Allah, en Hij is de werkelijke Genezer - genezing is voor allerlei kwalen, walhamdoelillaah.

De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie hanteert onderstaande lijst:

-Aambeien,
-Acne,
-Ademhalingsklachten,
-Allergie,
-Anemie,
-Artrose,
-Blessures,
-Bewegingsapparaat (nek,schouders en rugklachten),
-Bronchitis,
-Cystitis (blaasontsteking ),
-Chronische verkoudheid,
-Depressies,
-Epicondylitis (tennisarm),
-Fobien, 
-Gynaecologische klachten zoals, infertiliteit
-Hartklachten,
-Hernia,
-Herpes zoster,
-Hoesten,
-Hoge bloeddruk,
-Hoofdpijnen,
-Hooikoorts,
-Hormonale klachten,
-Huidklachten (eczeem.psoriasis,acne,jeuk),
-Hyperventilatie,
-Impotentie,
-Irritaties,
-Lage rugklachten,
-Maag- en darmklachten,
-Menstruatieproblemen(opvliegers,overgangsklachten) ,
-Migraine,
-Nervositeit,
-Oorklachten,
-Psychische problemen en burnouts,
-Sinusitis (bijholte ontsteking),
-Slapeloosheid,
-Trigeminus neuralgie (aangezichtspijnen),

Bron; Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wat is Hijama

Hijama (Cupping) is afgeleid van het woord Hajm wat zuigen betekent.
Cupping is een methode waarbij een glazen of plastic kop op bepaalde punten op de huid geplaatst wordt en vacuum getrokken. Hierdoor worden meridianen ontdaan van stagnaties en wordt lokaal een sterke doorbloeding bereikt. Deze vergeten therapie werd al gebruikt door de oude Egyptenaren, Grieken en het verre Oosten. 

Bij Hijama of cupping kunnen diverse technieken worden gebruikt, afhankelijk van de klachten. 
 dry cupping (hijama)
 dry massage (hijama)
 wet cupping (hijama) Deze valt onder de Sunnah 
De wet cupping methode valt onder de sunnah van onze profeet vzmh. 

Op een dergelijke plaats, deze hangt af van de klacht, wordt een glas (of soortgelijk voorwerp) geplaatst en deze wordt vacuum getrokken; dat wil zeggen, al het lucht wordt uit het glas getrokken, waardoor het glas gaat zuigen aan de huid. Na een paar minuten (varierend van 3 tot 10) wordt het glas van de huid gehaald en worden er piepkleine sneetjes gemaakt in de huid. We hebben het wellicht niet eens over een halve centimeter als men ervaren en bedreven is. Het gaat om een sneetje in de huid, dus het is absoluut niet diep of pijnlijk. Het glas wordt vervolgens weer op de huid geplaatst en wordt weer vacuum getrokken waarna er bloed uit het sneetje komt. Deze behandeling kan op verschillende keren op plaatsen verricht worden, en brengt - met de wil van Allah, en Hij is de werkelijke Genezer - genezing tegen allerlei kwalen, walhamdoelillaah.

Na een cupping behandeling kan er lokaal een rode of een paarse ronde te zien zijn. Dit is een normaal verschijnsel, welke na een week zal verdwijnen. Nadat de roodheid is verdwenen zal er verbetering in de symptomen optreden. Het verdwijnen van de kringen gaat meestal in gelijke mate op met de verbetering van de klachten.Deze roodheid beschouwt men als locale bloedstagnatie. De intensiteit van de roodheid geeft een indicatie voor de ernst van de bloedstagnatie. 

Er zijn wellicht meerdere sessies nodig voor dat u profijt heeft van de behandeling. Al is pijnverlichting meestal direct merkbaar. 

Wet cupping is niet geschikt voor mensen met hartproblemen, bloedingen, zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen die in hun menstruatie periode zitten. Dry cupping massage is wel mogelijk.

Dry cupping
Is in wezen hetzelfde als wet cupping (hijama). Het grote verschil is dat er bij deze methode geen sneetjes in de huid worden gemaakt en er komt dus ook geen bloed vrij. Ik gebruik olijfolie, volgens de sunnah, om de massage uit te kunnen voeren. Deze methode wordt vooral gebruikt in het oosten en is ook heel effectief. 
Het is overgeleverd van Ibn 'Abbaas dat de profeet (SAWS) zei: "Genezing is in 3 (zaken): in de insnijding (snee) van degene
die hijama verricht, in het drinken van honing en in het brandmerken
met vuur, maar ik verbied mijn Oemmah (gemeenschap) het brandmerken."
(Overgeleverd door al Boekhaarie, 5356) 
Zelfs de engelen adviseerden de profeet (SAWS) en
zijn Oemmah om hijama te gebruiken! De boodschapper van Allah zei: "Ik passeerde niet langs bij een groep engelen tijdens de nacht van de Israa-e (de nacht waarbij de profeet de aflegde van Mekka naar Jeruzalem en weer terug in slechts 1 nacht) of zij zeiden allen tegen mij: 'Je dient hijamah te gebruiken, O Moehammad.'" (Geclassificeerd als sahieh door Sheikh al-Albaani in al-Silsilah
as-Sah'ieh'ah, 2263). 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


De tovenaar wint niet hoe hij het ook doet! 
De aanbevolen behandeling bij sihr/zwarte magie is hijama naast de roqya shar3ia. 

Ibn al-Qaiyum (RA) vertelde dat de profeet SAWS hijama onderging op zijn hoofd toen hij door sihr was getroffen en dat dit de beste geneeswijze hiervoor is als het op de juiste wijze wordt uitgevoerd. [Zaad al Ma'aad (4/125-126)]. 

Immers; Allah heeft gezegd in soerat Ta-Ha:
Zij zeiden: "o Moesa, jij werpt of zijn wij het die het eerst werpen?" 
Hij zei: "Werpt maar. En toen scheen het hem toe dat hun touwen en hun staven zich door tovenarij voortbewogen. 
Toen voelde Moesa vrees in zich opkomen. Wij (Allah SWT) zeiden: "Vrees niet! Voorwaar, jij zult de overhand krijgen. 
Werp neer wat in jouw rechterhand is, het zal wat zij wrochtten verslinden. Voorwaar, wat zij wrochtten is slechts een list van een tovenaar. En de tovenaar wint niet, hoe hij het ook doet."
(Ta-Ha 20:65-69)


http://www.hijamaencupping.nl/28395648

----------

